# Dr. Harvey's new food "Oracle"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried it yet? I just got the sample size bag today....then was afraid to open it at dinner time.

It's Dr. Harvey's with dehydrated raw meat in it already. All you do is add hot water and hydrate the food. I was thinking it would be good to take to the nationals. :sweatdrop:

I just know there won't be enough meat in it for my liking...I WANT to really like it....I hope there's enough meat in it....there won't be.. I just know it....

Guess I won't know for sure until I get the nerve to open it. :blink::yes:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet, but I have been watching for it to become available.
Please let us know how the gang likes it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't find any nutritional information/guaranteed analysis for Oracle anywhere online. Does the package state the percentage of protein? If not, I would call the company.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Open it already!!! lol I had seriously looked at it a while back, but it seemed to be cost prohibitive for me and the girls. 

Linda


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I can't find any nutritional information/guaranteed analysis for Oracle anywhere online. Does the package state the percentage of protein? If not, I would call the company.


The nutritional analysis is on the Dr. Harvey's website on the Oracle page: Oracle - Dr. Harvey's 

Guaranteed Analysis

Oracle Grain-Free Chicken Formula for Dogs:

Min. Crude Protein: 41.0%
Min. Crude Fat: 12.0%
Max. Crude Fiber: 5.0%
Max. Moisture: 7.0%

Oracle Chicken Formula for Dogs:

Min. Crude Protein: 32.0%
Min. Crude Fat: 10.0%
Max. Crude Fiber: 10.0%
Max. Moisture: 8.0%

Oracle Grain-Free Beef Formula for Dogs:

Min. Crude Protein: 42.0%
Min. Crude Fat: 13.0%
Max. Crude Fiber: 5.0%
Max. Moisture: 7.0%

Oracle Beef Formula for Dogs:

Min. Crude Protein: 31.0%
Min. Crude Fat: 10.0%
Max. Crude Fiber: 10.0%
Max. Moisture: 8.0%


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Has anyone tried it yet? I just got the sample size bag today....then was afraid to open it at dinner time.
> 
> It's Dr. Harvey's with dehydrated raw meat in it already. All you do is add hot water and hydrate the food. I was thinking it would be good to take to the nationals. :sweatdrop:
> 
> ...


Pat, I've been looking at this food for a while. I use dehydrated raw with Bailey a lot so always on the look out for new varieties to try with him. I'm going to go to our local pet boutique this weekend and will pick it up if they have it. Will let you know how that goes! 

As I posted above, the protein level for the grain free ones are 41-42% and the grain inclusive ones are 31-32%. That is a little higher than the other dehydrated brands I currently feed (The Honest Kitchen, Addiction).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you call the company, don't be surprised if Dr. Harvey answers the call. That actually happened to me! He is quite a nice gentleman!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting Pat, interested to hear how you, and they, like it. I have used veg-to-bowl for a long time. 

My Penny is going crazy over Primal dehydrated Raw, never seen her go nuts over a food like that, she actually barks in excitement. Lola on the other hand throws up on it


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I found out about the new food yesterday when I was at my local store buying food for Chloe & Summer. The man who owns the store told me about and said they would be getting it in about a week or so. He didn't have any trial packages but had trial packages for cats which he gave me. My cats took a sniff and wouldn't eat it. I would be interested in trying it for Chloe & Summer.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I made the kids the Dr. Harvey's Oracle for dinner last night and guess what....they all gobbled it up!!!

It's got a gravey in it so it's hard to see just what is what....maybe its better that I don't over-analize how much meat is in it.


Anyway, I just ordered a 3 lb bag of the chicken. I didn't mind cooking the meat and adding oil, but heck, if it's just as good and it's even easier...I'm all for it!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> If you call the company, don't be surprised if Dr. Harvey answers the call. That actually happened to me! He is quite a nice gentleman!


Pam -- I often talk to Dr. Harvey himself, too. Very nice and very informative gentleman.


----------

